# Halloween plans



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what is everyone planning to do............ for Halloween ? 

Or dress up to be.............?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm going to some parties but not trick or treating.
My sister is going to dress up as an old granny boxer and I'm her victim.LOL!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm shutting off all my lights
locking my doors
and tying my dogs close to the goats 
and taking my 11 year old tot'ing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My sister is going to dress up as an old granny boxer and I'm her victim.LOL


 that will be neat.......so cool.......I would love to see it......... 



> i'm shutting off all my lights
> locking my doors
> and tying my dogs close to the goats
> and taking my 11 year old tot'ing


 It is really fun to watch the kids trick or treating...they get so excited................


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If any of you would like to post pics of your Halloween fun ....costumes feel free we would love to see them.....it would be so fun.......  :leap:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Well-we have been decorating, and probably will let my stepson pass out candy this year-It gets dangerous around here when the teenage boys come out to harrass the kids.Last year Noah got knocked down steps going up to a house-chipped his teeth and busted his lip. There are some mean people out there!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be doing what I've done every Halloween since my nephew was born 11 years ago...I take he and his 7 year old sister Trick or Treating....after schoolwork and dinner I get them dressed up and sometimes even my sister and I dress up.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I haven't gone trick or treating since i read up on the history of Halloween (sp?) . . . I didn't sleep for days afterwards . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Last year Noah got knocked down steps going up to a house-chipped his teeth and busted his lip. There are some mean people out there!!


 I am so sorry..... there has to be people like that..  .....they sure have ruined something that use to be friendly thing.............It is sad ..........

Around here ..............we have a safe place for the kids to go and play games and get candy.............. we do take them trick or treating to people we know relatives/friends........because you have to be careful and watch out for tainted candy............
that is sad to......... 

But......... it could be fun to answer the door and see............ what kind of goblins.................. or....... strange ......to cute ...things that come to your door......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

liz..........have you decided what you all were going to dress up as?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I haven't gone trick or treating since i read up on the history of Halloween (sp?) . . . I didn't sleep for days afterwards . . .


 I am so sorry you were frightened so bad................. :tears:

All of us that believe in GOD........do not have to worry about the bad things ..........GOD will protect us......... ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

whats the history of halloween?

Around here its cold. it snowed today, so lots of kids dont dress up, they wear snowpants and heavy coats, our friends had a girl come trick or treating at their house, they asked what she was (she was wearing a parka), she replied "im an alaskan" thought it was very cute! 

I've never heard of anyone being mean on halloween here. until last year, some girls out in willow stole candy at knifepoint, i mean serioulsy - its candy! but they got caught and arrested, not worth the candy. :sigh: 

But I'll probably hang around and watch horror flicks (my favorite, i love the gorry ones :shocked: and triller)


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Satanic worshipers would come by peoples houses every holloween and kidnap a girl for satanic sacrifice and leave a pumpkin (sp?) . . . if you want the ENTIRE history . . . you can do a search on the internet . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is terrible ............no wonder you had nightmares..................


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> But I'll probably hang around and watch horror flicks (my favorite, i love the gorry ones :shocked: and triller)


 I like those scarey movies to Katrina.............

and knife point for candy........wow they sure had a HUGE...........sweet tooth ..addiction :shades:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

ever since the 9/11 attack our fire dept changed the tot'ing
ppl reg with the fire dept and then come and park their cars all around the dept lot
they prop open thier trunks and decorate their cars and hand out candy to the kids from their trunks
we know who is giving the candy and it is a controlled area
the dept has little games and otherthings inside for the kids to do too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

heavenlyhaven................those .......are ..the safest places to go......... :thumbup: 
and the kids have so much fun there........... :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't know yet what we'll be...depends on the weather. :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well every year Hubby has loads of fun scaring the kids! Year before last we cut out a whole in an old coffee table that I picked up at a yard sale, put a table cloth over it with a whole cut in it, a cardboard box over that with another whole, and filled the box with candy. Then when the kids would pull up lee would hide under the table and reach through and grab them when they reached in to get some candy! I think he scared more of the ADULTS that were with the kids then the kids themselves :slapfloor: Then last year we dressed him in coveralls and a scream mask, stuffed hay all in the overalls, and sat him on the front porch swing so he looked fake and then when the kids would come up on the porch he would reach out and scare them! Most of the parents had learned from the year before so we didn't scare as many of the parents, but it is always fun to hear the parents say "The kids BEGGED us to come to your house first so they could get scared!" :ROFL: I haven't thought of how we are going to scare them this year yet though :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hollowbead, that is soooo funny!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Brandi.....that is hilarious......LOL :ROFL:  :ROFL:

I wish I could of been there................. :wahoo:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am thinking about setting up my video camera this year so I can post the reactions on UTube... but I am a little scared that one of the kids my accidentally take it out when they are retreating :slapfloor: If anyone has any good ideas for this year's scaring I would LOVE to hear them :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you guys are geniuses .........  .......I would love to see video on it............can you maybe safely put the camera inside the window or somewhere safe....... I understand where you are coming from................ :ROFL: watch out save the camera..............what about your husband ..has anyone swung at him .(react before thinking ) type of thing I could only imagine............. :worried:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: Nope, he hasn't got swung at yet, but that would be HILARIOUS!! If we can think of something to do this year then i will try to rig up the camera :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Nope, he hasn't got swung at yet, but that would be HILARIOUS!! If we can think of something to do this year then i will try to rig up the camera :wink:


 It would be funny ..........but hope he doesn't get clocked to hard.......... :dance:

That sounds wonderful .........if you could .......setup the camera....... would be great.......... if you cannot........well ...that's OK to............but please come back and share with us........


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I was at my friend Tyler's house like 2 weeks ago and it was dark outside. We had a little fire going and his mom's boyfriend came out and snuck around the barn. He had a huge hat on and was carrying a head that was flashing different colors of light.We had no idea who/what it was and started running/screaming towards the house.LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> goatnutty


 that was good,,,,,,, 

when my brother was pretty young....we went camping and my dad told my brother there are mountain lions real close to watch out for them..............well it was getting dark and a friend went out in the woods and starting making wild cat sounds.....................My brother ..starting freaking out..............and said" let's get out of here".................so he and I ran to the pickup ........ I asked him....."were are you going?"...........he said"I am getting out of here "........and he got into the drivers seat...............I said you can't drive.............what about dad's friend? My brother said " heck with him I'm out of here"............
My dad came up to the pickup and said.........."you don't even have the keys son and you forgot everyone else"..........Then the sound got closer .......and he got even more scared.............then dad's friend came right up to the pickup .........and made that noise right in front of us.......... and my brother could of killed him........We all starting laughing.........of course my brother wasn't happy...... :shrug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

This year, my Mom and I are going to be passing out candy at our church but we'll be dressed as Bible Characters, I'm going to be Queen Esther.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> This year, my Mom and I are going to be passing out candy at our church but we'll be dressed as Bible Characters, I'm going to be Queen Esther.


 That is so neat................sounds like alot of fun............


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

not really sure what im going to do, i have been working on a haunted house with some people but we wont be doing that halloween night. But its been a lot of fun. Last year we did a haunted hospital it was sooo much fun this year we are doing a haunted forest. 
We will probably take the kids trick or treaing. I dont have any but most of my friends do. Pioneer street does an awsomwe thing where the bnusiness owners dress up and hand out candy and toys. They have games and fu activities all afternoon. After that we may have a baby sitter and dress up ourselves and go down to one of the clubs for a costrume party. Most of the clubs around here do an 18 and over no alcohol thing on halloween. Its a lot of fun. But i have to work the next morning at eight thirty so it wont be a very late night for me.
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sparks879........that sounds like a real fun night............Haunted houses are so cool...........It makes me get the heee.........beeee...........geeeeee............beeeeeeeezzzzzzzz..........LOL


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Toth,

We sit out front of our church every year and pass out candy and sometimes we'll make coloring pages and put a rubber band around the candy bar and picture or we'll order tracts and last year we had pencils with our church name on them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We sit out front of our church every year and pass out candy and sometimes we'll make coloring pages and put a rubber band around the candy bar and picture or we'll order tracts and last year we had pencils with our church name on them.


That sounds very nice Amy........  ......hope you have a nice Halloween this year ........sounds like you will.................

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A FUN.....SAFE............HALLOWEEN.................. :leap:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We call it All Hallowed Eve or All Saints Day. We don't do Halloween just to be a witness to others that don't know Jesus, one year we passed out what All Hallowed Eve means.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We call it All Hallowed Eve or All Saints Day. We don't do Halloween just to be a witness to others that don't know Jesus, one year we passed out what All Hallowed Eve means.


  If you want to display what........... All Hallowed Eve or All Saints Day means feel free ...............others may want to know ........... ray:

Amy...........thanks for bringing it to our attention....... :thumbup:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

my daughters school will be doing "trunk or treating" this year, they have a 3/4 mile long nature/fitness trail that will have treats at every fitness station at the end of it cars will be parked an decorated (we are gonna go scary) an handing out candy, also there will be a science center, picture taken, games, french fries, sausage subs, it cost 3 dollars to get in or 3 canned good to donate to the local food pantry.
we have been having fun collecting supplies to decorate the car with, as we have never had a trick or treater
oh and daughter is gonna be a night fairy
i am gonna be a witch (how original huh?)
hubby hasnt decided what to be yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> my daughters school will be doing "trunk or treating" this year, they have a 3/4 mile long nature/fitness trail that will have treats at every fitness station at the end of it cars will be parked an decorated (we are gonna go scary) an handing out candy, also there will be a science center, picture taken, games, french fries, sausage subs, it cost 3 dollars to get in or 3 canned good to donate to the local food pantry.
> we have been having fun collecting supplies to decorate the car with, as we have never had a trick or treater
> oh and daughter is gonna be a night fairy
> i am gonna be a witch (how original huh?)
> hubby hasnt decided what to be yet


 trunk or treating..............neat........ o..................boy.........that sounds like so much fun............. :wink:

witch .....is original............but it's cool............. :thumbup:


----------

